# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Bán máy PS Vita 2k tại Hà Nội giá rẻ

## PesGames

Xin giơí thiệu với cả nhà hệ mấy chơi game (PS VITA) FCH-2000 Version 3.65 màu hồng đen phiên bản hiếm,máy nguyên bản từ Nhật.Với 1 chút vết xước dăm ở mặt sau nhưng về tổng thể máy khá đẹp và hoạt động tốt tất cả các chức năng (chơi game,nghe nhạc,quay phim,chụp ảnh,lướt web...) Phụ kiện gồm có bao chống sock và cáp USB,dây nguồn,bộ chuyển đổi AC. 
 Được bảo hành 3 tháng,hỗ trợ bảo hành trọn đời máy.
 Giá cực ♥️ Nhanh tay số lượng có hạn! ^^


☎️ 091.656.9393

----------

